# How do you reset the warning light????



## satxvike (Nov 19, 2006)

I have a 2006 Nissan Frontier SE.
I took my truck to a lube place and they "Adjusted" the tire pressure. As soon as I drove off, the indicator light with the "!" mark came on. I could not go back since I was moving out of town and was in a hurry, but I was wondering what I had to do to reset this light? Any help you could give would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

check the tire pressure too make sure they didnt lower the psi.


----------



## GAsouthern1 (Nov 6, 2006)

One way you can reset it is resetting the air pressure back to the factory setting and drive it and it may turn off, or go to an tire center. They have a magnetic tool they use to reset the system.


----------



## satxvike (Nov 19, 2006)

dvdswanson said:


> check the tire pressure too make sure they didnt lower the psi.


They did lower the tire pressure. They said it was too high. Will the light go off if I put the pressure back to where it was before?


----------



## satxvike (Nov 19, 2006)

GAsouthern1 said:


> One way you can reset it is resetting the air pressure back to the factory setting and drive it and it may turn off, or go to an tire center. They have a magnetic tool they use to reset the system.


They told me that the pressure was above the recommended factory setting so that's why they lowered it a couple of pounds.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Once you reset your air pressure to spec's, it will clear the warning light on the 2nd ignition switch cycle.


----------



## westex39 (May 30, 2006)

I had that happen to me. Set your tire pressure to where you had it. It will reset itself eventually.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I think tires are to be check when there cold, check them 1st thing in the a.m. to see were they are set. if the pressure is correct for the tires you may have a problem with one of the wheel sensors, take it in for warranty. its not uncommon, when I 1st saw LTPI on the 90s Vettes it took some getting used to. but the individual sensors can go back at any time.


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

dvdswanson said:


> I think tires are to be check when there cold, check them 1st thing in the a.m. to see were they are set. if the pressure is correct for the tires you may have a problem with one of the wheel sensors, take it in for warranty. its not uncommon, when I 1st saw LTPI on the 90s Vettes it took some getting used to. but the individual sensors can go back at any time.


_
*Yes, tires need to be checked when cold. The Goobers at the oil change place thought the pressure was too high because the tires had been heated from driving so the pressure would read higher. The light will go out once the pressure is returned to proper psi and the truck is driven above 16 mph.*_


----------



## satxvike (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. I'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## satxvike (Nov 19, 2006)

Tried it and it worked! I checked the tire pressure when cold and added air. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

ChuckFrontier06 said:


> _
> *Yes, tires need to be checked when cold. The Goobers at the oil change place thought the pressure was too high because the tires had been heated from driving so the pressure would read higher. The light will go out once the pressure is returned to proper psi and the truck is driven above 16 mph.*_


exactly, i'd recommend the original poster not use this shop again as they obviously employ morons


----------

